# Bottle Lambs



## SweetDreams (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm trying to get an idea of if anyone knows local Kentuckians who would be willing to take bottle lambs in the event we have some...

Katadhin/Dorper mix, and we just dont have time to care for lambs in the event we have triplets (Which looks like it might happen)

I don't want to post on Craigslist, since I don't know if they are really being cared for, or just taken to take. 

Please give me some insight!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 12, 2010)

Can you call the your local Extension Service and see if they know of 4-Hers who would take them?  Or do you know of any other sheep owners you can ask?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2010)

It is too bad you aren't closer to me. I have a friend who likes to do that. She was in dairy goats for a long time and then got out of it. But now she helps out a local sheep farmer and takes all her bottle lambs. They do eventually go for meat but she takes great care of them till it is time for market.


----------



## abooth (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Sweetdreams I know we have pm'd about this very subject.  I just wanted to let you know I have been scouring Craigsllist looking for a bottle lamb.  So I know there are plenty of other people looking too.  I have been doing my research to get ready for having lambs this spring. I like to think the other people posting on craigslist have done their research.   Maybe if you contacted some of the folks there that have ads "looking for bottle lambs" that way you know they have thought about it?  If only you had wool sheep I would take some of the bottle babies.  If you have wool sheep friends I'm still searching for a bottle baby!


----------



## she-earl (Feb 13, 2010)

I wish you were closer to me.  I am looking for bottle lambs.  I have one ram lamb that is one-week-old.  He really needs another lamb for company.  I was given two very weak ewe lambs and lost them both after trying so hard to bring them back.


----------



## Iceblink (Feb 14, 2010)

I just bought a Dorper/Katahdin bottle lamb off Craigslist! Since it's so darn cold, he is living inside. Right now he is running around my living room in a diaper. 

You wouldn't be giving them away for free, right? If they were free, I can see people taking just for the novelty, but if you were to charge, oh, say $20 or so, (That's what I have paid for my bottle lambs) people would probably think twice before buying them. 

Here's my little 'Ramses' at 3 days old. He's a whopping 7 days now, and I think he's gained about a pound!






Here is a picture of my bottle lamb that I raised last year. She loved walking in her harness.


----------



## nsanywhere (Feb 14, 2010)

OH MY GOD! How adorable is that face?!?!?! I can't wait for spring. I'm going to get another bottle lamb - this will be my second.

When you say in diapers, do you mean actual baby diapers? How does that work?!


----------



## Iceblink (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, actual baby diapers. I just cut a hole for the tail, and put them on like a human baby. The newborn ones are a little small now, I need to get some bigger ones. 

He's actually almost pottytrained, I put him in a rubbermaid tub with a rag in the bottom, and he pees right away. Then he's good for another 20 minutes.


----------

